# Lice on baby goat. ?????S



## Goat Freak

Well now Zeke, our orphaned 2 1/2 week old goat, has lice! What do I do to get rid of it, my mom read that with humans you can put mayonase in the har and wrap it in ceram wrap, would this be possible for a goat, with the exception of ceran wrap fo course? If not, then what do I do? Also, do we have to worry about getting lice from him, is it possible for a goat that has lice to give lice to humans? Thank you in advance for all replies. Bye.


----------



## Sweet Goats

Yes it is possible to get the lice from little Zeke. One year at out fair someone brought goats in the were covered in lice. In two days they were all over the barn and all the other goats. We did get a couple kids come down with them also. What we did was went and bought some lice dust for them. It was the poulty dust. Sprinkle it all over and rub very gently to get it to the skin. They were gone in like 24 hours but we did it again a week later We did it twice. (JUst to make sure)That is all it took.
Other then that, how is he doing? That poor little guy, he sure has had a lot for his little life.


----------



## Teacupliz

it is called Coral- I think there is other brands. Powder all your goats, and the bedding. We put it ins a old sock and patted the goats down. We seem to get it every year int he winter. Others are writing about it right now on yahoo lists. Just that time of year.
Liz in NY
Teacup Farm


----------



## Goat Freak

Thank you guys, but what I mean is would it actually come on US, I get that it spreads from goat to goat, but we have a LOT of people come in conntact with Zeke, so we need to know if a human can get goat lice. Once again, Thank you for the advice, I will tell my mom about the Coral stuff, would the goats still be able to eat the hay, that is their bedding, and we have a LOT of babies, would the mothers still be able to lick their kids? Thank you. Bye.


----------



## goatkid

You can not get lice from goats. Goat lice are species specific. Even if your goats get bird lice, humans do not get them. I would dust your entire herd with the louse dust. I dust adults and babies alike when I have a problem or when I return from a show. The moms have never gotten sick from licking their kids. Don't put dust on what they eat or drink. The dust goes down the entire length of the spine from neck to tail. If a baby is covered real bad with lice we dust under the armpits and on the belly too. Repeat the dust in 10-14 days to prevent reinfestation as eggs hatch. Injectable Ivermectin given orally kills lice as well as worms in goats. I give this to my adult goats.


----------



## moonspinner

Is Cor-al labled for young animals? At 2.5 weeks old I use puppy or kitten flea powder. If Cor-al is okay for kids that young that stuff works very well. I'm just very cautious with youngsters.


----------



## goatkid

We put Co Ral on newborns if we notice that the mom or babies have lice. We don't overdo it with small kids. We have had no ill affects. My friend's la Mancha was born to a mom who was covered in lice. She was dusted right after birth. Tiffany is now a big 4 year old champion. I prefer to use dust made for livestock on all goats, cat dust on cats and dog dust on dogs. This seems to be the opinion of the vets in the area.


----------



## yuvgotmel

Carla Emery said in her book to dust young goat kids with ashes.

I don't have goats so I have never tried it.


----------



## Shazza

Half a teaspoon a day for 5 days of Sulphur powder (yellow powder)....then half a teaspoon a week to keep them away. For adult goats 1 teaspoon a day per head per day...and then on to the maintenance dose till lice season finished. Any one with a Pat Colby Goat Care book can look this up. Works every time.


----------



## savinggrace

Poor Zeke!  I had lice from a classmate as a young child it was NOT fun!

I do believe certain types of lice can spread from one species of host to another; I have heard of horses getting lice from chickens; ect!

Because I am afraid of such critters spreading through my stable, I dust my chickens with D.E. regularly. (DIATOMACEOUS EARTH) It's great stuff and can be fed through as a wormer as well! Very safe for young animals. It works by making microscopic fissures in the exoskeleten of insects and worms and works by dehydrating them. But it doesn't irritate skin. IT must stay dry and be stored where it stays dry!

I know you can order small amounts online, (www.mcmurrayhatchery.com) but it is expensive with shipping, and my feed store said they can order me a large sack when I run low. Be sure NOT to get the stuff for pool filters, that contains silica which can cause cancer.

Good luck with little Zeke!


----------



## Goat Freak

Thanks! i am grounded from the computer right now though, so I woun't be able to respond until Wensday. Bye.


----------



## ChickenMom

What do they lok like? I have a 10 week old goat that looks like he has dandruff, could it be lice! How do you tell?


----------



## chamoisee

Goat lice can get on you, sure, but they won't live and breed and bite you. They don't like the way people taste. :shrug: If they did, I would have been pretty badly infested!!! But as it is, I have never had lice even though there've been times when my goats were crawling with them. 

You can dust them....but the powder isn't nice to your lungs, so wear a dust mask and don't spend much time around them for a few days. You would have to do the whoel herd, and the lice also live in the bedding. It is easier just to try to ignore them until late spring, and then bathe and clip everyone about the same tim ethat the barn gets cleaned out.


----------



## Goat Freak

Thanks everyone! By the way ChickenMom, I don't know what they look like, it was my mom who saw them, and I just can't find them, I have pretty bad eysight so I don't find that strange. Once again, Than you all SO much for all the help. Bye.


----------



## dragonfly65

When our little doe was a week old we found bugs on her on the way to the vet to get her shots. He told us it was lice and of course recommended something that cost an arm and a leg. We simply couldn't afford it so I came home and did some research online. I went to the feed store and got some cattle pour on delicer. We used the amount for each of our 4 goats (2 does and 2 babies) according to their weight and ran a bead of it down their spine (in a needleless syringe) like we do for the flea stuff on our dogs. Worked great and didn't have any adverse affects on the goats. I have enough of it for a huge herd as it only came in a big jug, but it was still a LOT cheaper than what the vet wanted us to use. 

Also the vet told us that goat lice won't reside on people or birds and bird lice wont live on goats or people, etc. lice are species specific.


----------



## goatkid

chamoisee said:


> Goat lice can get on you, sure, but they won't live and breed and bite you. They don't like the way people taste. :shrug: If they did, I would have been pretty badly infested!!! But as it is, I have never had lice even though there've been times when my goats were crawling with them.
> 
> You can dust them....but the powder isn't nice to your lungs, so wear a dust mask and don't spend much time around them for a few days. You would have to do the whoel herd, and the lice also live in the bedding. It is easier just to try to ignore them until late spring, and then bathe and clip everyone about the same tim ethat the barn gets cleaned out.


Please don't ignore lice until Spring. By that time, the goats can be badly infested and goats can get anemic from lice. This is especially not good for pregnant does and babies.


----------



## Goat Freak

THank you for all the replies, we will be worming, de-licecing, and trimming hooves over break. Well once again thank you, bye.


----------



## midkiffsjoy

Shazza said:


> Half a teaspoon a day for 5 days of Sulphur powder (yellow powder)....then half a teaspoon a week to keep them away. For adult goats 1 teaspoon a day per head per day...and then on to the maintenance dose till lice season finished. Any one with a Pat Colby Goat Care book can look this up. Works every time.


WHERE do you get sulpher powder??? I was told to get some of this for a chicken with a feather problem and I cant find anyone who sells it.


----------



## midkiffsjoy

ChickenMom said:


> What do they lok like? I have a 10 week old goat that looks like he has dandruff, could it be lice! How do you tell?


You pick one off, and it waves its little legs in the air trying to get away. The ones mine get seem to be a little bigger than human lice. It's body will be see through and the only color is a little bit of red blood.


----------



## witchysharon

Lice are really quite easy to kill, and any fly barn spray (with pyrethrins is safest) will kill lice. Most of the lice you can get rid of by first using a flea comb or a fine tooth comb. Comb the goat, dip the comb in very hot soapy water to dislodge the lice and repeat. You can repeat this several times and take care of the majority of lice in this manner.

Then spray some barn fly spray in your hand (use a rubber glove) and massage onto the back of the head and along the back of the goat to the tail. Also some on the belly. Repeat again in 7-10 days.


----------



## Goat Freak

Thanks!


----------



## Dee

I have a yearly problem with lice and since I have chemical problems, regular dusts can not be used. I went the route of Ivermencin both by mouth and injected. I used DE dust and cinders. I tried combing them but the comb wouldn't go through the coat. I bathed them with a natural killer but it didn't get them all. I looked for Sulpher and could only find some for plants. I even tried feeding garlic. I still have a problem. But, it won't be as bad in the spring and summer.


----------



## chamoisee

I forgot to mention- worming them with Ivermectin injectable (you inject it sub Q, under the skin) also gets rid of lice. 

Reason I said to wait until spring is that the lice will be in the bedding and manure, so the goats will probably get reinfested right away again unless you clean the barn out, which most people don't do until spring. clipping their coats short (something you should *not* do until weather is warm, will also more or less get rid of them, and combining clipping with Ivermectin and a barn cleaning is pretty effective for a longer time period.


----------



## Goat Freak

Thanks guys!


----------

